# Tortoise Photo Gallery Trial



## Josh (Apr 4, 2010)

I just finished uploading and installing new photo gallery software. There should be a bridge that will keep you logged in to the gallery and TFO at the same time. This is just a test, so poke around and let me know what you think. Please report any bugs or errors in this thread.
http://tortoiseforum.org/gallery/index.php


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Well, I clicked on the link, but couldn't figure out how to use it. I wanted to see if I could post a picture there, but it was beyond my capabilities.

So, if I'm understanding it correctly, we would put up our pictures, then if someone wanted to look at pictures they would click on for instance, tortoises, and all the tortoise pictures would show up. Or "people" and all the pictures of us members would be there. It sounds ok to me. Would we be able to post an I.D. with the picture?


----------



## Lori J (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*



Josh said:


> I just finished uploading and installing new photo gallery software. There should be a bridge that will keep you logged in to the gallery and TFO at the same time. This is just a test, so poke around and let me know what you think. Please report any bugs or errors in this thread.
> http://tortoiseforum.org/gallery/index.php



yeah its a bit confuisng. not sure what to do on there.


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

To start you'll need to add an album, name it and save the modifications. Then you will be able to upload photos from your computer. The index page shows a few test photos that have already been uploaded and also a few categories that will be populated with albums soon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

I tried to add an album, but get a blank box that won't accept anything. 

I'm afraid I'm going to need explicit instructions.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

So Josh this is basically like 'Photobucket' but on TFO? We just upload to HERE from our computer instead of using something like Photobucket? If thats the case it will make it much easier for me, I think!


----------



## Kadaan (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

*Creating an Album*
1. At the top, click the "Create/Order my albums" button.
2. You should see an empty box with 4 buttons at the bottom, click 'New'
3. You'll see "New Album" in the white box, and at the bottom is a text box where you can edit the album name. Enter the name for your album and click "Apply Modifications". Click OK to confirm.
4. You'll see a message like "Creating album 'My Torts'", click continue.
5. You should now have an empty album you can upload photos to

*Uploading Photos*
1. At the top-right of the page, under "TortoiseForum.org's Photo Gallery" are a bunch of links. Click the third one: "Upload File"
2. You can now either upload directly from your computer (click 'Browse') AND/OR from another site you have your photo on (enter the address to the photo in one of the three "URI/URL Uploads" boxes
3. When you've selected your photos, click continue.
4. Wait while your files upload, click continue when they're finished.
5. You should now see small thumbnails for your new images. You can use this page to select which album to put the photo in (the one you created above), and add a title/description. Under "Keywords" you can add keywords people can use to search with, for example: "greek tortoise sherman". Click continue when you're done describing the photos.
6. You'll get a confirmation page saying it was successful, click continue again.
7. You'll be returned to the main gallery page. You can click the "My Gallery" link (next to the upload files link) to see and edit your photos.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Ok I got my picture in! It took some time but I did it. And yes Yvonne it is a little confusing, I've always used Photobucket.


----------



## Kadaan (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Not sure how constrained you are on server disk space Josh, but a 1m per-user limit is a bit low .


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Thanks for posting that step by step list, Kadaan! I increased the maximum filesize to something a bit more reasonable. Thanks for trying this out, folks!
Jill, this could potentially replace sites like photobucket for us. More importantly, it will build large albums with various photos of the same species and all it's different variations and ages and sizes.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

this is a great idea Josh! hope it catches on!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Thanks for that step-by-step tutorial. Josh, if you go with this picture program, be sure to show Kadaan's tutorial as a sticky!

I tried to load three pictures, but it would only take two.

WOW!! Has anyone taken a look at Lori with that giant tortoise? He's about 4 times bigger than poor little Lori.


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Along with the uploading and such, please test out the rating and commenting. I'm trying to pin point any bugs that might exist.


----------



## terryo (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

When I try to post another picture, it says "Disk quota exceeded

You have a space quota of 1024K, your files currently use 998K, adding this file would make you exceed your quota. "
What does this mean....and how can I fix it?


----------



## chadk (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

You are given a size limit set by the admin. It is pretty small right now. So you have just about maxed out the size. The last pic you posted would put you over the edge. Think of it like a bank account. You have 1024 in your account. You have already spent 998. You last transaction was denied because you don't have sufficient funds.

the admin can increase your account size so you have more space allowed for your pics.


----------



## terryo (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Thanks Chad...well, that would be a pain to re-size all my pictures. Hey Josh, could I have more space?


----------



## kbaker (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Thanks, Josh!!
I wanted to show more photos and quickly filled up my quota.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

I have a Linux operating system and the picture site told me it did not recognize my computer as a legal computer then it kicked me off...


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Okay, upload away! Everyone should have a 200MB limit now...

Maggie, let me know more about what error you're receiving.


----------



## TrevO (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Well I created an album but when I go to 'upload file' it says on the upload page where it would say like browse, it says uploads disabled. But the url area is usable. Just not the upload form area.


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

What kind of computer are you using, TrevO? What browser?


----------



## TrevO (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Well now that I think of it I'm on my droid so that might be the case. But I've never had problems uploading on like Facebook from it. It's probably just a phone thing.


----------



## kbaker (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Josh-
Maybe I missed it, but what is your intent with the folder structure?
You added more folders for the type of tortoises and I thought to do that in the users folder. I am a structure kind of person. I would hate to see the gallery turn into a mess with everything everywhere.

And thanks for the 200MB. I know I will use it. Where should I look to keep track of the amount I have used? I only recall seeing it when loading at the limit.


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

I'm still trying to figure out how to best organize everything. I'm not exactly sure how we can all add our photos to the public albums and categories yet...


----------



## kbaker (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*



Josh said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to best organize everything. I'm not exactly sure how we can all add our photos to the public albums and categories yet...



I am not sure of what the gallery is capable of, but what if we tagged our pictures with the name of the album. Ex: If it is a Star tortoise picture and your album name is 'Stars', I would tag the picture with 'Stars' and it would show in that album. If that did work, you would have to think a head to what to name the albums and so on...


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

I added a desert tortoise hatchling album that anyone should be able to add photos to. I guess I will just have to create a bunch of different public albums so everyone can add directly to those.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Well, I tried to add some pictures to the hatchlings album, but the only choices I was given were my own album or a new album. I couldn't figure out how to add pictures to the existing hatchling album.

Things like this make me really feel computerly challenged.


----------



## Josh (Apr 9, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

for the five types of tortoises that are listed right now (more will be added!) there are 5 albums under each one... Mating, Adult, Juvenile, Hatchling, and Eggs.
everyone should be able to upload photos to those albums without any issues. guests will be able to do so also with admin approval of the photo.
give it a whirl!

and thanks to kbaker for uploading a TON of photos!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 9, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Ok...that's better. Now when I try to add photos it gives me the choice of adding to any of the existing albums or a new one. Trouble is, someone fixed my original picture and I've placed it in there again. Can't figure out how to delete one of them.


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Go up to the top of the page and click on my gallery, and then all your pictures come up and you can edit or delete what you want...I think that's it.


----------



## kbaker (Apr 9, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

Josh-
I did try the e-card. I don't know how much use it will get here because you have to know the other person's email and not their username. I sent it to myself and the pictures in the e-card did not show up - just red X boxes. The link to view it worked fine.

I also transfered a photo to the public albums. I lost ownership of it so I could no longer edit it or delete or transfer to another album.

I suggest maybe an album for pyramiding or sick tortoises.

Thanks again for the Gallery!!


----------



## chadk (Apr 9, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

A gallery for enclosures and Plant\Food stuff ID would be cool.


----------



## kbaker (Apr 10, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*



kbaker said:


> Josh-
> I did try the e-card. I don't know how much use it will get here because you have to know the other person's email and not their username. I sent it to myself and the pictures in the e-card did not show up - just red X boxes. The link to view it worked fine.



Josh-
The e-card issue might be my email. If I open the e-card and download the pictures, I get the red X boxes. If I preview the e-card and download the pictures, it all displays.


----------



## Josh (Apr 12, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

I didnt have any issues with the e-card. Maybe we should have a new gallery photo contest?


----------



## chadk (Apr 12, 2010)

*RE: Photo Gallery Trial*

OK, I agree that we should be able to upload a pic to any album, and yet still have it show up in our own gallery... Is there a way for me to see all my pics or all of another persons pics in one view? Right now I see pics in my own gallery i put there, and pics I put in other galleries - but I'd like to be able to easily see what pics I've already uploaded without having to hunt through each album. Make sense? 

I know other sites that work that way, so I know it is doable - example = http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/gallery/u411-chadk.html. Here, I load files to my own albums by default, but in the process, I have an option to make it visibale in a special category shared by others (species, location, etc).


----------



## terracolson (Apr 12, 2010)

Good news.. I played around with it and had no issues, then i read this thread...

1. yeah i was allowed to do that
2. it was easy to find
3. I was already set up and just clicked upload pic and it worked
4. I am going back for more


----------



## Josh (Apr 13, 2010)

we need some greek and hermanns photos! 200 photos... pretty good but over 3,500 have been posted in this forum to date!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 13, 2010)

Am I the only one where it is taking what seems like forever to load after you hit continue (after picking your pictures to use)? Giving up.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 14, 2010)

I fear and shun tech.


----------



## Josh (Apr 14, 2010)

Jacqui, that sounds like that's when the photos are uploading so it should take a little while depending on how big your files are.

dmmj, for some reason I don't believe you ... maybe because I'm _typing_ this response to you


----------



## jackrat (Apr 19, 2010)

Tried it ,got the "0 downloads were successful" message.


----------



## michaelg (Apr 20, 2010)

Protector out of hibernation - San Diego


----------



## terryo (Apr 20, 2010)

michaelg said:


> Protector out of hibernation - San Diego



OMG!! That picture was amazing. Photo contest....


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 25, 2010)

This is great i managed to upload a few photos,love the link with the forum without loosing the link, Well done josh!! You get 10 out of ten from me.


----------



## jackrat (May 1, 2010)

Tried to upload again. Got the "0 uploads were successful" message again. I give up!


----------

